
Show HN: Order Coffee Beans from the Terminal - bizzleDawg
https://github.com/benhowes/extract-extract
======
bizzleDawg
I made this out of frustration of never having the right amount of coffee at
the right time.

I don't expect the time investment to break even any time soon (I could place
a lot of orders manually in the few hours I spent on this), however I think
something better is needed in terms of subscription ordering of consumables.

If I've missed a trick and there's something better than this already, please
let me know :)

